

Python Trainer - aaronchall
https://github.com/aaronchall/pythontrainer

======
aaronchall
I created this to help people in my Python meetup group to quiz themselves on
Python. I started it a long time ago, got busy with other things that left it
broken in a re-architection (where I expanded it to quiz on not just builtin
functions, but keywords and modules and stuff like that), but a friend in the
group got it working and I got the rest of it working (for the most part).
Just clone it and run it with python pythontrainer or python3 pythontrainer or
whatever you have aliased various versions of python to, and it should work.
Feel free to contribute pull requests, but I'm mostly going to encourage
contributions from the meetup group.

